# Spear grass danger



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

After running the dogs in a field last weekend, I pulled a few spear grass seeds off of them.

I did not realize how dangerous it was, even after reading a post from RedBirddog about _foxtail_.

Spear grass is not the same plant, but the seeds are very similar to foxtail - they have tiny hairs to prevent a seed from backing out of the host. They can attach to dog's skin and migrate to dog's internal organs, working like a corkscrew.
http://www.apetslife.ca/spear-grass.html

Spear grass is native to Texas, Oklahoma, Arkansas, Louisiana and South Carolina. 

I check the dogs daily - the paws, ears, eyes, mouth, check for any unusual bumps, however I failed to find a spear grass seed in Max's gum until 2 days later.
I am praying neither Max or Skyy inhaled or swallowed a seed...

A couple of horror stories:
http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/gu...protect-your-hunting-dog-grass-awn-infections
http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/gu...protect-your-hunting-dog-grass-awn-infections

If you want more information on dangerous grasses - www.meanseeds.com

I hope this information will be helpful.


----------

